# PSN wil be down for a bit.



## SonicPinhead (Apr 22, 2011)

These are only things I remember, so it may not all be true.

Apparently, Sony is being attacked by hackers, which has caused Sony to close PSN for maintenance. It should be back to normal today or tomorrow. If there's still trouble, it may take longer. If you only have PS3, or use it more than other systems, this is going to be a bad weekend.

When PSN is back online, the Admin(s) and/or Moderators can lock this thread if necessary.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 22, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> These are only things I remember, so it may not all be true.
> 
> Apparently, Sony is being attacked by hackers, which has caused Sony to close PSN for maintenance. It should be back to normal today or tomorrow. If there's still trouble, it may take longer. If you only have PS3, or use it more than other systems, this is going to be a bad weekend.
> 
> When PSN is back online, the Admin(s) and/or Moderators can lock this thread if necessary.


 I use my PS3 very rarely...
But thanks for the information.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

When isn't it down?

Y2k virus ftw.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

Yep, sucks. Must be those darn hackers.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Yep, sucks. Must be those darn hackers.


 
Why is PSN so badly protected from these things? Yet Xbox Live and everything else works FINE?


----------



## easpa (Apr 22, 2011)

It's been down for over a day, now. Not that I'm complaining. It's given me the chance to finish Fallout 3. <3


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Why is PSN so badly protected from these things? Yet Xbox Live and everything else works FINE?


 
PSN is free, while Live is paid for by subscription. I think that says a lot.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Ricano said:


> PSN is free, while Live is paid for by subscription. I think that says a lot.


 
B| not to me. 
Just seems like PSN has shabby sercurity. Surely people would target Live due to having to pay?


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> B| not to me.
> Just seems like PSN has shabby sercurity. Surely people would target Live due to having to pay?


 
Most likely it was targeted by anonymous or a smaller group due to the geohot thing, or it could be that fact that steamworks was integrated into psn for portal 2 and something went wrong. I dunno


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Most likely it was targeted by anonymous or a smaller group due to the geohot thing, or it could be that fact that steamworks was integrated into psn for portal 2 and something went wrong. I dunno


 
With that being said about Portal, people were already playing it before it went down. By that I mean they were signed in on steam through their ps3 already.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, mines down aswell while my internet works


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Ricano said:


> PSN is free, while Live is paid for by subscription. I think that says a lot.


 
Live isn't worth the god damn money.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 23, 2011)

inb4 sony says they'll need to implement a subscription fee for all future online features

reason?  blame those awful, no good hackers.  scum of the earth, those many who try to do something, themselves.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 23, 2011)

> "An external intrusion on our system has affected our PlayStation Network and Qriocity services." Sony says it turned off PSN and Qriocity services on Wednesday to investigate this "intrusion" further.


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/22/update-on-playstation-network-qriocity-services/

So yeah, "external intrusion", I wonder what that means


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 23, 2011)

AndyB said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/22/update-on-playstation-network-qriocity-services/
> 
> So yeah, "external intrusion", I wonder what that means


oh, you.
behave.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 23, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> inb4 sony says they'll need to implement a subscription fee for all future online features
> 
> reason?  blame those awful, no good hackers.  scum of the earth, those many who try to do something, themselves.


 
I hope not  I don't have enough money!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

They already make you pay for some of it. There's the free members and the premium members. You can choose to have a subscription, or you can just have a regular membership. It's been down for a while, now.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 26, 2011)

Reading further into one of the latest stories, most sites have taken things out of context. Best to read this one.
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/gx6o4/im_a_moderator_over_at_psxscenecom_the_real/


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got WaW and I beat the campaign ughhh!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Brad said:


> I just got WaW and I beat the campaign ughhh!


 
What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Ricano (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> They already make you pay for some of it. There's the free members and the premium members. You can choose to have a subscription, or you can just have a regular membership. It's been down for a while, now.


 
They don't make you. It's purely optional. I wouldn't be surprised if it's mandatory in the future...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ricano said:


> They don't make you. It's purely optional. I wouldn't be surprised if it's mandatory in the future...


 
They make you pay for premium. It's not free.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> They make you pay for premium. It's not free.


 
That's what he's saying, that Playstation Plus is optional!

You get alot from the vanilla service for free anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

AndyB said:


> That's what he's saying, that Playstation Plus is optional!
> 
> You get alot from the vanilla service for free anyway.


 
I didn't see the "It's purely optional" part. My mistake.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


 psn being down = no multiplayer 4 u


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> psn being down = no multiplayer 4 u


 
Great i was planning to use it tommorow on my game. well now i gotta think of something else to do


----------



## Chimera (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought the hacker thing was a rumor.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 26, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I thought the hacker thing was a rumor.





AndyB said:


> Reading further into one of the latest stories, most sites have taken things out of context. Best to read this one.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/gx6o4/im_a_moderator_over_at_psxscenecom_the_real/


 nope.

they basically used dev console status to pirate/mess around with the psn stuff, according to andy/reddit.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 26, 2011)

So guys, I hope you like having to change your passwords and junk. Bad news bros.
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/04/26/sony-says-psn-intrusion-compromised-personal-info-hopes-to-ha/


> So, what did the bad guys manage to steal? Uhh ... just about everything, it seems. Here's what's in the definitely jacked column: "name, address (city, state, zip), country, email address, birthdate, PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login, and handle/PSN online ID." Our takeaway: you'd better start changing passwords if you use the same one frequently. We'll leave the decision on whether or not to pack your bags and move away up to you.
> 
> In the possibly jacked column: "profile data, including purchase history and billing address (city, state, zip), and your PlayStation Network/Qriocity password security answers." That leaves your credit card information, which ... well, we'll let Sony tell you itself: "If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, out of an abundance of caution we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained." Yikes.



And obviously from the horses mouth:
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/26/update-on-playstation-network-and-qriocity/


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


 I want to do multiplayer.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 30, 2011)

My dad's Credit Card details were on mine...all I can do is sit tight and hope people choose to raid one of the other 77 million cards connected to PSN :S


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 30, 2011)

PaperWings said:


> My dad's Credit Card details were on mine...all I can do is sit tight and hope people choose to raid one of the other 77 million cards connected to PSN :S


 well, does he know about this?

my advice is to tell him to take some kind of action towards either changing cards, or amping up security..  just to be on the safe side.

worst happens, banks lose some money.


----------



## SonicPinhead (Apr 30, 2011)

And this is why I always remove the billing information when I'm done adding credits to my system. If my PSN money is stolen, oh well, it's just around $5 anyways. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> well, does he know about this?
> 
> my advice is to tell him to take some kind of action towards either changing cards, or amping up security..  just to be on the safe side.
> 
> worst happens, banks lose some money.


 
He does, but until they announce that they are 100% certain the details are on the net, may as well wait. They sad they were incripted, so they might not of got hold of them.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 30, 2011)

i laughed

good luck psn users (no sarcasm here) :[


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2011)

Restoration starts today! =D

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-–-psn-restoration-begins-now/

Oh, and an apology from Kaz.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/kazuo-hirai-playstation-network-relaunch-announcement/


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 14, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Restoration starts today! =D
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-–-psn-restoration-begins-now/


 
Sony only cares for the US, not Canada. We're both on the same Continent, why should we be treated differently?


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Sony only cares for the US, not Canada. We're both on the same Continent, why should we be treated differently?


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 14, 2011)

Ricano said:


>


 
I would take that offensively if you're being serious. >_>


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> I would take that offensively if you're being serious. >_>


 I'm kidding. None of the states have online right now, as far as I know. I'm pretty sure it should be up for everyone, including Canada, tomorrow.


----------



## Brad (May 14, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/14/play-on-–-psn-restoration-begins-now/

Heres their map of what states have PSN. It updates.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 15, 2011)

I hope mother russia will be up soon, that way me and reznov can take out what remains of the reich in co-op mode.


----------



## Brad (May 15, 2011)

I'm so happy I can finally get my WaW on.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2011)

Tis back up in the US now. Shop is still down. probably to give everyone the 30 Day Plus.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Tis back up in the US now. Shop is still down. probably to give everyone the 30 Day Plus.


 And to reinforce security for it. Supposedly the hackers also made off like kings with everything possible.

Everyone who has Portal 2 I wish to hug you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> And to reinforce security for it. Supposedly the hackers also made off like kings with everything possible.
> 
> Everyone who has Portal 2 I wish to hug you.


 
Why?


----------



## Brad (May 15, 2011)

Anybody else having some connection problems? I know it might either because of the sheer amount of people online right now or the fact that it's just been restored but PSN lags really bad online.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 16, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Why?


 why _not_?


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> why _not_?



I always hug my partner. Nothing like cold, robotic love..


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 16, 2011)

Doesn't look like PSN is 100% up just yet. Stores, Account Management and other things are still down.


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Doesn't look like PSN is 100% up just yet. Stores, Account Management and other things are still down.


 
They said getting online gaming up was their first priority.


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2011)

I just went back and read through the begining of this thread until the end its funny seeing, oh psn is down for a couple days so what? Then the , Its been down for a while now. then the reason. then the reaction to afformentioned reason. Then the phase where nobody cared. then the restoration, then the cold robotic love.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

Ricano said:


> They said getting online gaming up was their first priority.


Well where i am they haven't even done that yet


----------



## Ricano (May 17, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Well where i am they haven't even done that yet



Japan?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2011)

Ricano said:


> I always hug my partner. Nothing like cold, robotic love..


 
Exactly. Nothing is more rewarding than cold, robotic love. 







Plus I need the Friends with Benefits trophy


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

2 days up and it's down again. I laughed.


----------



## Ricano (May 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> 2 days up and it's down again. I laughed.



What are you on? It's up, not down.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 18, 2011)

He might mean the shop, which hasn't come back yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> 2 days up and it's down again. I laughed.


 
If you're talking about the URL exploit, only the websites are down. PS3 and PSP online games are still up.


----------

